# Plants that can survive 86 degrees?



## p2002 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm building a discus tank. So far the temperature is set at 84 degrees and the jungle val is growing beautifully. I'm thinking of raising the temperature to 86 degrees since I've read somewhere that jungle vals can tolerate up to 86 degrees.

What other plants would work in a tank like this:

86 degrees.
medium light
sand substrate
3 x a week water change
no co2 or excel 
frequent iron and flourish and root tab dosing.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Is 84F not sufficient for Discus? By the way you probably won't need to dose micros that often... But I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

I live in south, very south, Florida. I have an outdoor set up where some days, the water temp reaches 88 degrees (the highest I've read on a thermometer, but I don't check every day so it may have get even hotter than that). I have not lost a single species that I have put in there. Outside right now, I have erios, ludwigias (pantanal, repens, etc), rotalas, etc. I do blast co2, and heavily dose ferts.
I have read that only certain species can tolerate high temps as well, but from my own experience, that is just not true.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Are these going to be adult size discus?
Sounds like they are not.
Then I wouldn't recommend going planted for get go.
If they are, then you would need 86 or higher only if you have problems.
I keep them at 82.
Swords to well in a discus tank, anubias, I keep lotus, and a bunch of floaters, even water sprite, moss in some cases.
Plus you are going with sand, and as recommended not more then an inch.
The new setup I am doing is wood, some anubias, and floaters, this way its easy to clean.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

DavidZ said:


> Are these going to be adult size discus?
> Sounds like they are not.
> Then I wouldn't recommend going planted for get go.
> If they are, then you would need 86 or higher only if you have problems.
> ...


Good advice right there. I spent a lot of time and money setting up a planted tank, then decided to go discus. Just redid the whole thing and got rid of a lot of plants. Discus are 100% happier and healthier.
Do your research on this one! Save yourself a lot of time, money and fish!

If you think you can keep your planted tank clean enough for juvy discus....you can't!


----------

